# Pygmy or nigi?



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably both.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like both to me.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Ditto. Color has to be ND, but looks to short and wide for purebred.


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

She's pregnant gonna drop soon


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, I bet! But her chest is very wide, and that's a Pygmy trait.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How tall is she?


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

Less than 24 in


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's not registered then likely a cross of both but predominately nigerian with her color and her blue eyes.... however, I have seen registered nigerians with short, wide faces and short wide bone structure. And have been confused with Pygmy


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a registered Nigerian with a wide chest like this doe. I say Nigerian (color, blue eyes, and her hair) but could very well be a mix


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd say she's a mix.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I see both


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree she is a mix between both!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

